# Solomons Island Bridge / St Mary's



## Har (Oct 16, 2002)

I came over, by car from the East Shore to go St Marys for a Field Hockey Game. The next game I go to I would like to leave the car in maybe Edgewater and bike to St Marys. Although the route 2, 4, 235, seemed busy I saw wide shoulders and quite a few cyclist.

What, if any are the options to get over the bridge at Solomon's? It did not appear to be very bike friendly?

Any suggestions overall from anyone if this is a decent route or not?

It would be on a Sunday morning and I will have a ride back from St Marys.

Thanks


----------



## asciibaron (Aug 11, 2006)

are you talking about the bridge over the Patuxent River on 2/4?


----------



## Har (Oct 16, 2002)

*Yes*

Yes that is the bridge I am talking about...


----------



## asciibaron (Aug 11, 2006)

i would not ride my bike across that - it makes for a longer ride, but you could cross the Patuxent on 231 at Hallowing Point - the bridge was recently renovated and it's much lower to the water so it's not as prone to cross winds.

i would try to get off 235 thru the Naval Base area and use Chancellor's Bridge Road to 246 and then to 5


----------



## Har (Oct 16, 2002)

*Steve...*

Thanks...

A couple of things, I was told by one of the local bike shops to just thumb across the bridge. I was also told to STAY OFF of 237 although i understand your point of how busy 235 is on that part. I will be cycling down there on a Sunday morning but doubt if that will make a difference. As for the other bridge, I doubt if i will have the chance to do that based on time and needing to get to St Marys for a field hockey game.

How does this sound...

Edgewater RT 2 Start
RT 2 / 4 to Solomoms, take chance and thumb over Solomon's
Left on 235
Right on Shangrailai / 246
Left on 5

What would happen if I stayed on 4 to 471 to 5

I ride about 5000 miles a year. This looks like a good way to get my bike ride in driving over from the Eastern Shore and being with family at the Field hockey game, however my only visit to this area was last week by car and of course i want to ride smart and be safe.

Thanks for your help.

Ray


----------



## asciibaron (Aug 11, 2006)

4 to 471 to 5 would work - 471 is a back road of sorts. plus you'd go past the park and that's a nice area.


----------

